# Video:  Hsing Yi Chuan (Xingyiquan) Form and Applications



## beareagle (Jun 2, 2007)

Master Wei-Chung Lin, a disciple of the Yizungyue School and the Chief Instructor of the Chinese Taoist Martial Arts Association in Skokie Illinois, demonstrates a Hsing Yi Chuan (Xingyiquan) form and its applications.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uP5OEjYVzKQ


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 2, 2007)

No real comment except what style of Xingyi was that and what form from that style.

I do Hebei and that was not Hebei style. I know of the 3 main styles which are Shanxi, Henan and Hebei and there are several off shoots form that (For example Sun Style Xingyi) but I do not know that one.

Also what is the Yizungyue School and where is it located?


----------



## Nobody (Jun 2, 2007)

Yea, iwas wondering the samething about the style of hsingyi i also do the hebei style an was lost to think is that a linking form or what.  Could be there version of twelve red hammers.  Definatly loks like the twlve red hammers more i look that is often what people refer to as the Xinyiquan form.

You ever see the muslim system of hsinyi it is totaly different an less to each animal form to.  I have the tape of Goerge Xu doing the muslim system.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 2, 2007)

Nobody said:


> You ever see the muslim system of hsinyi it is totaly different an less to each animal form to. I have the tape of Goerge Xu doing the muslim system.


 
Yes I beleive I have and if memory serves I was pretty impressed.


----------



## beareagle (Jun 2, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> No real comment except what style of Xingyi was that and what form from that style.
> 
> I do Hebei and that was not Hebei style. I know of the 3 main styles which are Shanxi, Henan and Hebei and there are several off shoots form that (For example Sun Style Xingyi) but I do not know that one.
> 
> Also what is the Yizungyue School and where is it located?


 
This is indeed a Hebei style Hsing Yi form passed down by the late Professor Jing-Ming Wen of the Wuhan Institute of Physical Education in China. The YiZungYue School is founded by Master Yue Pan in Taipei, Taiwan. The martial arts taught in the school is based on the Pre-Heaven Power Method.


----------



## beareagle (Jun 2, 2007)

Nobody said:


> You ever see the muslim system of hsinyi it is totaly different an less to each animal form to. I have the tape of Goerge Xu doing the muslim system.


 
The full name of the Muslim (or Henan) Hsing Yi style is actually "Hsin Yi Liu He Chuan."  The system is very different from the Hebei or Shanxi Hsing Yi style.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 2, 2007)

beareagle said:


> This is indeed a Hebei style Hsing Yi form passed down by the late Professor Jing-Ming Wen of the Wuhan Institute of Physical Education in China.


 
ahhh that explains why I don't recognize it as Hebei.

The Wuhan Institute of Physical Education's origins can be traced back to Zhongnan Insititute of Physical Education, in Nanchang City, Jiangxi Province (Southeast China). The Zhongnan Institute was formed in 1953. Shortly after, in 1955, the insititute moved to its present site in Wuhan, Hubei Province, and changed its name to the Wuhan Insititute of Physical Education

It is not exactly traditional Hebei style Xiingyiquan it is from a University program from a universtiy formed in the 50s. 



beareagle said:


> The YiZungYue School is founded by Master Yue Pan in Taipei, Taiwan. The martial arts taught in the school is based on the Pre-Heaven Power Method.


 
Thanks


----------



## Nobody (Jun 3, 2007)

In the Midwest in America in a tournament about owe last year watched this kid doing the Muslim (or Henan) Hsing Yi sets of course he was in a division of one other words just there by him self been really watching Georges Vid sense i got it that year after seeing the kid an talking to his instructor at the tournament held by i believe it was Chenwo(American Kung Fu Organization) it is just bluntly poetic.

Man it is interesting.  Yea, anymore sense i studied with my instructor i mainly focus on Bagua, personally lately been thinking about heading back for some touch up training Hubei Hsing Yi.  I studied Wing Chung after training with my instructor an almost totally serpented it with Wing Chung.

Not saying Wing Chung is better just that i got a lot from Wing Chung, I honestly think that Wing Chung and Hsing Yi have been around each other an the formation of movements are very similar.

The thing that got me was how the Video you are posting beareagle shows him doing moves very different from what i learned.


----------

